# Blogs



## romfty (Sep 15, 2014)

Does anyone here actually write a blog? those old photos of London got me thinking............ I can remember a horse drawing the milk float until those electric contraptions appeared.  I write a blog but host it on Blogger.......... have only got the last ten years to do now lol!!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2014)

I've always considered bloggers egoists.  A blog is a journal, like a diary that (mostly) young girls keep.

And all this is fine, BUT when you publish it, THAT'S different ! Who wants to know what you had for breakfast
or how your date went last night.  This isn't world newsworthy IMO.


----------



## romfty (Sep 17, 2014)

All entitled to an opinion Falcon, but my blog contains happy and sad moments from the past involving folk who are no longer around, family friends, siblings, parents, ex forces colleagues etc and a wealth of information  concerning  present time living in the UK and in Spain................. I've never read a young girls diary so don't know if it compares?.

Are bloggers all egoists?............ interesting thought, will bear that in mind.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

It's good to hear from you again romfty, keep at it!

I have always been touched by the words written by the young soldiers during their days of fighting in the American Civil War.  I don't think they would have imagined anyone outside of their family ever reading their journals.  Generally speaking, I think history is one big official blog of sorts, and all books written are fictional in the sense they are written from the point of view of the writer.  Having written these words....they could... themselves... be fiction .


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2014)

I've written a few, mostly of childhood memories. Like: sounds I remember as a child, WW2 and a few more. I keep these in a binder and hope maybe my kids will get a kick out of them someday.


----------



## Lee (Sep 17, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I've always considered bloggers egoists. A blog is a journal, like a diary that (mostly) young girls keep.
> 
> And all this is fine, BUT when you publish it, THAT'S different ! Who wants to know what you had for breakfast
> or how your date went last night. This isn't world newsworthy IMO.



Seems to me that a blog is a way of sharing. Never knew an egotist who liked to share....mostly they are all for themselves....just my opinion.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2014)

As a person who is very interested in people I like Blogs...you get to know and  about the person behind the 'handle' by the way they write or the content of their blogs...

Some are full of pathos, some are happy and enlightening, but mostly they are entertaining..ultimately no-one needs to read them if it's not their bag. 


Romfty why don't you email admin and ask if it would be possible to make a blog section?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 17, 2014)

Semantics. "blogs"  vs  "family journals".

When someone mentions blogs, I'm thinking of the ones that are published for EVERYBODY to read.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

romfty, you might contact Coleman, who just joined the forum and is interested in becoming a blogger.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8674-New-Guy


----------



## romfty (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer will give the new member time to settle in and as for asking for new content on the site Hollydolly, thought I should wait a while...besides would you guys really know what an outside lavvy really was? lol! maybe my blog was destined for a UK readership lol!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I certainly know what an outside lavvy is... I#ve even seen inside one when I was a child...my grandparents had one which they shared with 6 other families.. similar to this one:eeew:


.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

Give us a little credit, it's not like you're writing in Chinese.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Give us a little credit, it's not like you're writing in Chinese.



Haha I have to agree with you meanderer..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 17, 2014)

I have also started a blog, and mine is being composed of stories from when I was growing up, as well as stories from when my children were young. 
Basically, it is mostly a family kind of thing. My oldest son asked me to write down some of the family history, so that his kids could read about what life was like back in the Fifties, and more about their great-grandparents. 
I only have a few stories in it thus far; but I am really enjoying making the blog. I like the idea of making it into a blog, because it is interactive; and family (or friends) can make comments if they wanted to. 
My blog is on google blogger, and it is pretty simple to use it, although I am still learning all of the ropes about how things work. 
I wish I could change the order of how it comes out, since it puts the last thing I wrote right on the top of the list; and I wanted to have it start out with the first story and explanation of the blog, and then continue on to the latest ones. 
However, I think the purpose of a blog is to put new things in, and have those read first; or at least if I can change it, I haven't figures out how to do it yet.


----------



## romfty (Sep 18, 2014)

Happy, I use blogger too...........will pm you some hints.


----------



## oldman (Sep 18, 2014)

I did write some and then removed them. I used to share them with friends. They take a good bit of time if you want to make them very artistic. I am working on one now for my high school's 50th reunion next year.


----------

